# How to get a job in UAE



## sidsidi (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I would be grateful If anyone can help me on this forum. I am a British Asian who was born and raised in England. 5 years agao I came to Pak due to some domestic reasons and intended to stay only 1-2 years however, I ended up living here 5 years now. I have more than 12 years of Managerial experience in Banking and I.T Sales and customer services. I have been applying on jobs in UAE through different websites( such as Bayt, gulftalent Linkedin and many more but no interview as of yet.

Through this forum I wanted to find out the answers of the following questions.
1. What is the best method to apply for a job in UAE if someone is living in pakistan.

2. How's is the current job market in UAE for the following industries.
i. Call center Manager job
ii. Senior relationship Manager / Branch Manager (Banking Sector)
iii. Customer Service Manager (I.T , Telecom etc)
iv. Sales Manager (I.T software/hardware sales. Telecom, Designing industry)


Moreover, what are the minimum salaries for the above mentioned roles.

I am willing to work anywhere in UAE.

Thanks


----------



## ahmedmady (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello my friend, I think much better if you can get a visit visa and come to the UAE, while you are here you can get job easily, because the employers here now prefers to hire somebody who is here already specially the country is full of people searching for jobs, so they don't need to take somebody from overseas. I wish you the best always, thank you.


----------



## AlexDXB (Apr 29, 2013)

*how to get a job*



ahmedmady said:


> Hello my friend, I think much better if you can get a visit visa and come to the UAE, while you are here you can get job easily, because the employers here now prefers to hire somebody who is here already specially the country is full of people searching for jobs, so they don't need to take somebody from overseas. I wish you the best always, thank you.


You cannot get work on a visit visa. Both the employer and the employee will get fined if you get caught. What you can do in the meantime is start by looking at a platform like Nabbesh dot com - which has plenty of freelance and part time jobs which can be done remotely or on site. There is always something you can be doing using your skills which may not need to be related to your 9 - 5 job. 

Its almost impossible to get replies on Bayt, GulfTalent etc, often you don't have any idea if your CV is being looked at. At least on Nabbesh you can get quick responses directly from people posting the jobs.


----------



## ahmedmady (Apr 26, 2013)

AlexDXB said:


> You cannot get work on a visit visa. Both the employer and the employee will get fined if you get caught. What you can do in the meantime is start by looking at a platform like Nabbesh dot com - which has plenty of freelance and part time jobs which can be done remotely or on site. There is always something you can be doing using your skills which may not need to be related to your 9 - 5 job.
> 
> Its almost impossible to get replies on Bayt, GulfTalent etc, often you don't have any idea if your CV is being looked at. At least on Nabbesh you can get quick responses directly from people posting the jobs.


My friend I didn't mean that he will work while he has a visit visa, but he will search for job … once he found the employer will make for him a residency (work visa)there is a lot of people here doing that everyday.


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

Landing your first job in UAE is becoming harder day after day. Recently, visiting and looking for a job has not come with the results as it used to especially that you need to finance your trip, stay and search. I would say keep using the recruitment sites and professional networking sites like LinkedIn and get in touch with some recruiters and ask them to take up your case. Personal references work best if you know few people living and working here who can refer you


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Ahmed, 

Mine is the same case I don't have any one here I have already applied online on many portals but yet to get response

Please help

Thanks and Regards, 
Mohammed Moin


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

If you really are a British Asian, then you don't need a visit visa. British passport holders get visa on arrival. And they usually do visa runs. So you can practically live here and search jobs as long as you can.


----------

